# Blocking and hooking driver.



## ademac (Oct 16, 2019)

Iâ€™m having issues with blocking and hooking my driver.
On a good day I drive the ball well, on a bad day I donâ€™t know wether it will be a big block right or a low hook!

Apparently, after looking at videos online, the bad shots are linked to the same fault.

I will be having a lesson and 3 weeks and will look at my driving but in the meantime, does anyone (Bob Maybe?ðŸ˜‚) have a drill that I can try to rectify the swing fault (in to out apparently?) for now.

Hope that makes sense

Cheers
Ade


----------



## bobmac (Oct 16, 2019)

Which came first, the block or the hook?


----------



## ademac (Oct 16, 2019)

The hook


----------



## bobmac (Oct 16, 2019)

How is your grip ....neutral,  strong or both?


----------



## ademac (Oct 16, 2019)

Iâ€™d say neutral


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 16, 2019)

Stop thinking about possible results and just swing! Perhaps slightly slower - say 90% as opposed to 100% but try it on the range first!

Btw. A block is often a 'natural' compensating reaction to a hook!


----------



## bobmac (Oct 16, 2019)

I would check your aim and your grip. 
You may be subconsciously aiming right to allow for the hook so the block may be a straight shot.
Check the easy to fix possibilities before messing around bith major stuff.
Have you tried aiming left and tried to hit a block?


----------



## ademac (Oct 16, 2019)

I will have a look at alignment and grip tomorrow at the range and hopefully it helps.
I tried aiming left and hitting a cut/fade, it worked to a degree but felt uncomfortable and a bit slicey!


----------



## ademac (Oct 16, 2019)

Thanks for your advice by the way Bob, I appreciate it ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## ademac (Oct 18, 2019)

Just back from the range, took care over my alignment and grip.
Swing thought of turning against my left leg/keeping left foot planted and just swung the club at the ball, very happy with the outcome and drove the ball well.

Very possible that I am trying to subconsciously rectify the hook out on the course I guess.

Note to self to think more on set up in my pre shot routine.


----------



## SocketRocket (Oct 25, 2019)

A Hook and a Block (Push) tend to come from the same swingpath. The path will be in-to-out but the clubface will be square to path with the block and shut to path with the hook.


----------



## ademac (Oct 25, 2019)

SocketRocket said:



			A Hook and a Block (Push) tend to come from the same swingpath. The path will be in-to-out but the clubface will be square to path with the block and shut to path with the hook.
		
Click to expand...

Makes sense. Itâ€™s my common fault so I am working on it.
Played 9 holes yesterday and was driving it well enough. 
Thoughts were turning against my left leg and hitting a cut/fade. It seems to be working.
Looking forward to my lesson next week so I can eliminate some of the guess work.


----------



## Jacko_G (Nov 1, 2019)

Your hips firing too quickly and the hands trying to play catch up?


----------



## ademac (Nov 2, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Your hips firing too quickly and the hands trying to play catch up?
		
Click to expand...

Very possible, playing 9 holes with the pro on tuesday so he can put me right.

When its working I am driving the ball really well, when itâ€™s not working however it is shocking!!
I either donâ€™t feel in control of any timing/sequencing or I feel like I am trying to control it too much and getting tense!


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 3, 2019)

mybe not turning, that was my problem when i had the same issue. sorted it by my pro getting me to start hitting a fade of the tee with driver, sorted the issue and takes one side of the fairway out of play, find i can also hit it as hard as i like


----------



## ademac (Nov 7, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			mybe not turning, that was my problem when i had the same issue. sorted it by my pro getting me to start hitting a fade of the tee with driver, sorted the issue and takes one side of the fairway out of play, find i can also hit it as hard as i like

Click to expand...

This is pretty much how my pro explained it to me. 
It was a combination of a few things at various times but I basically wasnâ€™t turning and not controlling the club face great.
A small tweak in the grip, a bit less resistance in the backswing and more in the downswing and trying to hit a fade.
It will take a bit of work but itâ€™s been explained to me so I understand it and I feel good that I can now work at it.


----------

